# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  plants

## littlelegs2013

hi i was wondering what real plants i could put in with my milk frog he is only 2-3cm in width i got plastic plants in the for now but i heard real plants are better thanks :Frog Smile:

----------


## bill

it all depends on your setup. soil, humidity, temp, ect. more info is needed here.

----------


## Lynn

For their permanent enclosures - 18 x18 x 24” high should be considered a minimum height. They like plenty of high ‘perching ‘areas. They would enjoy hiding places they could climb into situated up as high as possible in the enclosure, as they are most comfortable in a truly arboreal set up.

Don’t forget a large water bowl is a necessity.

You could attach something like this to the glass with aquarium sealant--- they would love it.
Create drain holes!
Medium Hideaway - Earth | Reptile Outpost

You might start with growing out a simply pothos plant? Home depot has them. The ‘vines’ grow nice and long.  There are plenty of links here on FF with instructions as to how to re-pot the plants and prepare them prior putting them in the the enclosure. Any questions just let us know.

----------

